# Crazy Bi*ch! 4LZ



## sssgucci (Nov 20, 2004)

She nearly wiped me and about 3 other cars out not to mention the other 2 and the police car that had already been in an accident! :evil:

Im relaxing, chilling and listenig to my music casually doing about 70 on the A38 to Birmingham. [smiley=smoking.gif] Approcing the Brownhills roundabout, clearly see well ahead theres been an accident and a copper infront. [smiley=stop.gif] So I'm slowing down steadily waiting to go into the right hand side lane. I'm looking in my mirror, and watching this cayenne turbo flying up towards me.  Believe me, she was hitting some serious speeds! Around 130 I reckon. Im looking in my mirror right, and I'm starting to panic. [smiley=help.gif] Infront, in my lane there is an incident, if I pull out my baby polo is going to get crushed by a loony cow in a 911 on steroids! [smiley=help.gif] Then I slowed right down, sticking in my lane, I'd rather stop behind the Police than risk pulling out on the nutcase. You know what happened dont you. The car in front pulled out, as you can imagine when we are going so slow anf the cayyen is hurtling at ridiculous speeds its covering some serious ground on. She came flying up and locked up. I looked to my right and saw these huge 19s beside my window locking up and smoke everywhere, luckily there was no carnage. [smiley=hanged.gif] I tell thee, the copper gave the woman a serious stare! [smiley=smash.gif]

Why the fu(k wasn't she paying any attention, especially at that speed! You could see there was an accident ahead way ahead. She probably had it on cruise control and checking her makeup in the mirror. [smiley=sleeping.gif]

The funny thing is, about 10 mins prior to this, she was infront of me in the petrol station que. (spelling) Â£82 worth of super unleaded! A bloke says to her, "thats a nice car, do you like it?" She replied, "Yes, I love it."

The way she drives she will most likely write it off and probably kill a few people. Wake your ass up woman! No point checking your make up, your ugly anyway! [smiley=smash.gif]

The plate was 4LZ and it was black or dark blue.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

glad you got away with a porsche injection

I put Â£60 of fuel in mine the other day and thought that was bad!!


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

sssgucci said:


> She nearly wiped me and about 3 other cars out not to mention the other 2 and the police car that had already been in an accident! :evil:
> 
> Im relaxing, chilling and listenig to my music casually doing about 70 on the A38 to Birmingham. [smiley=smoking.gif] Approcing the Brownhills roundabout, clearly see well ahead theres been an accident and a copper infront. [smiley=stop.gif] So I'm slowing down steadily waiting to go into the right hand side lane. I'm looking in my mirror, and watching this cayenne turbo flying up towards me.  Believe me, she was hitting some serious speeds! Around 130 I reckon. Im looking in my mirror right, and I'm starting to panic. [smiley=help.gif] Infront, in my lane there is an incident, if I pull out my baby polo is going to get crushed by a loony cow in a 911 on steroids! [smiley=help.gif] Then I slowed right down, sticking in my lane, I'd rather stop behind the Police than risk pulling out on the nutcase. You know what happened dont you. The car in front pulled out, as you can imagine when we are going so slow anf the cayyen is hurtling at ridiculous speeds its covering some serious ground on. She came flying up and locked up. I looked to my right and saw these huge 19s beside my window locking up and smoke everywhere, luckily there was no carnage. [smiley=hanged.gif] I tell thee, the copper gave the woman a serious stare! [smiley=smash.gif]
> 
> ...


Rivetting.


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

Something about women and big 4x4's, i'm afraid they all seem to drive around with a fuckyou head on just because they could drive through you :roll:

I had some silly tart in one of those poxy bmw X3's right up my arse all the way through a 40 limit yesterday, i nearly stopped the car just to go and give her a right mouthful and ask her why she couldn't afford the proper sized version :lol: i decided to blow her into the weeds once we got on the dual carriage way instead


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

yep that would have been my ex-wife... she told me some nonse in a slow version of my car wouldnt shift... so she decided to slow down and let it go so she could drive properly again...... :roll:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I encountered a complete lunatic on the M42 around 6:30 this morning. Complete div in a Chrysler Crossfire, was gaining swiftly on me (so must have been doing 100+) but backed off for some reason. Where the M42 peels into the M40, I slowed down and took the inside lane nice and early - he overtook me in lane 2. Just as we rejoined M42, and merge back into 3 lanes again, I indicated and pulled into his lane (behind him) from lane 1, then indicated to pull into lane 3, as he'd slowed to about 75mph.

Seeing me indicate, he decided to block me and even though I'd already taken lane 3 and had sat on the gas, he cut in front and fucking brake tested me. Dogs weren't very impressed and neither was I. Then he started making stupid gestures. I couldn't see what they were through that shit little rear screen they have.

For some completely unknown reason, he then decided to sit at 65-75mph in the fast lane, completely blocking my progress. Slowing as much as he could and being a complete prick. Indicating left, I pulled back into the middle lane (not even going to undertake, just keep out of his way!) and he swung in right in front of me too and brake tested me AGAIN.

Absolutely no reason for the whole thing whatsoever, other than the fact he didn't want to be overtaken. I guess he thought I'd caught him napping in lane 2 and was pissed off that I wanted to get past him. Actually I didn't catch him napping, as I wasn't trying to outgun or race him - but as the carriageway resolved itself back into 3 lanes, I was just going quicker than him, that's all...

What a complete tosser.


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

jampott said:


> Then he started making stupid gestures. I couldn't see what they were through that shit little rear screen they have.


 :lol: LOL


----------



## s3_lurker (May 6, 2002)

(Sarcasm mode on) Reading the above stories makes me realise how valuable speed cameras are in preventing carnage on our roads (Sarcasm mode off)

:twisted:


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

sssgucci said:


> You could see there was an accident way ahead.


Girls don't do spatial awareness.


----------



## johnnyboy (Feb 6, 2005)

jampott said:


> Dogs weren't very impressed


What kind of dogs do you have jam  i love dogs but girlfriend loves cats


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

johnnyboy said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Dogs weren't very impressed
> ...


If you find the right breed, you can easily have both... but you need something bred for something other than hunting or chasing things...

I have 3 assorted cats, 1 large "moggie", 1 pink and grey tiny little thing (a close relative of a Lilac Burm, I'm certain) and her daughter who has the same demanding personality, but is jet black... they all 3 get on perfectly, and crave for attention from Loki and Helen - both Liver spotted Dalmatians.

Dals were bred as a coach dog, and would run with the carriage and horses, partly for show and partly as a camp guard for overnight stops. A very very distant relative (I think) of a Pointer, but not related to things like Greyhounds, Whippets which will hunt and kill cats.

I wanted Weimerarners originally, but was told they sometimes don't get along with cats... :?


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

jampott said:


> johnnyboy said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


My Weimeraner seems ok with cats, he just ignores them. Not sure if it's 'cos he's a bit daft or he's had enough of my stories :lol:


----------



## upiker2005 (Apr 9, 2005)

jampott said:


> I encountered a complete lunatic on the M42 around 6:30 this morning. Complete div in a Chrysler Crossfire, was gaining swiftly on me (so must have been doing 100+) but backed off for some reason. Where the M42 peels into the M40, I slowed down and took the inside lane nice and early - he overtook me in lane 2. Just as we rejoined M42, and merge back into 3 lanes again, I indicated and pulled into his lane (behind him) from lane 1, then indicated to pull into lane 3, as he'd slowed to about 75mph.
> 
> Seeing me indicate, he decided to block me and even though I'd already taken lane 3 and had sat on the gas, he cut in front and fucking brake tested me. Dogs weren't very impressed and neither was I. Then he started making stupid gestures. I couldn't see what they were through that shit little rear screen they have.
> 
> ...


No comment! :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

upiker2005 said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > I encountered a complete lunatic on the M42 around 6:30 this morning. Complete div in a Chrysler Crossfire, was gaining swiftly on me (so must have been doing 100+) but backed off for some reason. Where the M42 peels into the M40, I slowed down and took the inside lane nice and early - he overtook me in lane 2. Just as we rejoined M42, and merge back into 3 lanes again, I indicated and pulled into his lane (behind him) from lane 1, then indicated to pull into lane 3, as he'd slowed to about 75mph.
> ...


So you quote an entire post, and all you can add is "No comment!" and a smiley?

Why don't you want to comment? Because you can't find anything to pick holes in?


----------



## upiker2005 (Apr 9, 2005)

Well Timmy I could suggest that you must have done something to provoke this behaviour or go further and suggest that the other person involved was just perceptive and knew who to drive like a twat infront of but I didn't. It would have been futile and immature and what's more wrong. Fact is some people do sh*TTy and un-provoked things for the most obscure of reasons? :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

upiker2005 said:


> Well Timmy I could suggest that you must have done something to provoke this behaviour or go further and suggest that the other person involved was just perceptive and knew who to drive like a twat infront of but I didn't. It would have been futile and immature and what's more wrong. Fact is some people do sh*TTy and un-provoked things for the most obscure of reasons? :lol:


The guy had a "valid" reason for his actions. He wasn't best pleased that he THOUGHT someone was trying to "race" him... and knowing he wasn't going to win a drag race, especially as I had a rolling start, he pulled in front, blocked me off and slammed on the brakes. Simple.

I did, inadvertantly, provoke his behaviour...

How long did you trawl my previous posts on the forum to find something to bitch at? :lol:


----------



## upiker2005 (Apr 9, 2005)

Oh Timothy come on! I've said it before haven't I? Don't flatter your self.
You can have the last word if you like (I know how important it is to you) I'm off out now with my kids swimming, enjoy your day too. :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

upiker2005 said:


> Oh Timothy come on! I've said it before haven't I? Don't flatter your self.
> You can have the last word if you like (I know how important it is to you) I'm off out now with my kids swimming, enjoy your day too. :wink:


I'm not flattering myself... just interested to know why you've dragged this OLD thread up, just to take a pop at me...

It isn't about having the last word - I'm genuinely interested.


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

LakesTTer 'bumped it' didnt he 8)


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

Sorry, I bumped it to add an opinion about the dog, which was vaguely on topic.


----------

